# eine art Seil ?!



## tannez (30. November 2002)

Hallo freunde :% 

mir fällt jetzt gerade nicht ein,wie man das nennt (seil?)
schaut euch mal das bild an wenn ihr auf den LINK klickt.
diese vögel ziehen eine art schleife mit sich. wie krieg ich sowas
hin?

hier das bild.

http://www.designgraphik.com/dgvi/htmldoc/artwork_00050_02.html

cu


----------



## Valorite (30. November 2002)

Es gibt sicherlich 100 Möglichkeiten aber ich glaube das "Pen Tool" ist dafür ganz in Ordnung.
Achso , das Bild ist hässlich


----------



## tannez (30. November 2002)

danke für den tipp :hehe:


----------



## tannez (30. November 2002)

kannst du mir noch eine der "100techniken" verraten?


----------



## Valorite (30. November 2002)

Du könntest auch einen Kreis ohne Füllung zeichnen , und die überflüssigen Teile wegradieren .
Dann gibt es noch das Programm namens "Freehand" , damit hab ich selber noch net gearbeitet und bin mir nicht sicher .

Aber ich denke hier sollten dir evtl. erfahrenere Designer als ich es bin weiterhelfen .
Ich mache solche Dinge immer folgendermaßen :

1.Ich erstelle ein Bild in der gleichen Größe wie das Bild , indem   ich die Linien haben will .

2.Ich zeichne die (graden) Linien und speichere sie dann als ".jpg" datei ab .

3.Ich öffne sie in PS , ziehe das Bild per drag 'n drop in das andere .

4.Dann mache ich einen Rechtsklick auf den Layer , bei mir dann "Blending options" , hab die englische Fassung .

5.Zu guter letzt stelle ich "Opacy" auf "50"

Sorry ich bin selber noch nich so lange dabei .


----------



## Valorite (30. November 2002)

Also ich habe es mit der ersteren Methode probiert und es klappt eigentlich ganz gut . Ein bissl Geduld solltest du du ohnehin als Grafiker haben :smoke: .

Viel Spass wünsch ich dir noch!

Das Tool sieht übrigens so aus :


----------



## tannez (30. November 2002)

DANKE  

weitere tipps sind immer gern gesehen =)


----------



## Valorite (30. November 2002)

Hier mal ein pic von mir mit den Linien , wenn du das Bild größer willst , schreib mir einfach ne mail 


*edit* ich hab noch VIEL mehr von den Bildern mit Linien


----------



## ephiance (1. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Valorite _
> *
> Achso , das Bild ist hässlich  *



hihi......


----------

